# Bumper Boy Service



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a few problems with the servo's on 2 of the four shooter's I use to train with. I called Aaron and Tom and described the problem. Tom said the servo's probably wore out. He said he would send me out 2 new servo's and when I get them send the old ones back.

I am very pleased with the service I get from working with both Aaron and Tom and Bumper Boy. I would very highly recommend their product.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

I am not aaron or tom but I do field rep their products all I can say is: they will do their best to keep you happy.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well glad you had good service from them. When I bought my two BBs a few years back I got GREAT service, but now I'm begining to wonder. I've been trying to get upgrades for mine for a while, too much leg work required, too many phone calls, emails, voice mail, etc required just to get upgrades. I talked to BB two weeks ago to confirm they recieved my older launchers and they had, but still no replacements, was told 4-5 days, no charge on my credit card and no phone calls from them saying they are on back order or any reasonable excuse....

Very, Very Frustrated!!

FOM


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

BUMPER BOY SERVICE SUCKS!

I ordered 2 new 4-shooters two weeks ago. The order arrived last week....missing both advanced sound speakers, the pro controller AND the charger.  I called Aaron and explained the deal. He assured me that the speakers were shipped out on Monday. And that he would "next day air" the control and charger. (This was Wednesday.)

Friday rolls around--and still no speakers, controller or charger! :evil: I call Aaron again. He puts me on 'hold' for a while then provides 2 different tracking numbers. Says 2 different carriers are hauling the stuff. (What?!) So I run the tracking numbers. Guess what? The speakers didn't ship out until Thursday (and they went out "regular ground") and the controller and charger didn't ship out until Friday! (But it did go out "next day" and did arrive today). HOWEVER, Aaron assured me that I would have all of this stuff by Friday. NOT!!! I'm still waiting on the speakers--which are not scheduled to be delivered until WEDNESDAY!!! :evil: 

What a circus! I like the product, but their customer service is the pits!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

roxie,

I love the BBs, they are an awesome training asset especially for the working stiff who doesn't have helpers all the time. I got great service 3 years ago, but now....I'm begining to consider going with the Maxxs and or wingers with electronics and telling BB to kiss off. 

Come on its freaking training season, at least let me know what the hold up is! 

FOM


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Without a doubt....Etch-Marc's (the mfg. of the Max) customer service is far superior! Ted and company at Etch-Marc are top shelf. Prompt, responsive and reliable.

If only BB would take some customer service lessons from Max. :?


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

*Good so far but we will see with the latest*

I have no complaints with Aaron or BB todate. They replaced 4 bumpers which were not holding up after a year. Took a month but I was in no hurry and told them so.

I recently purchased a used 4 shooter that would not program with my original unit Pro transmitter. Called Aaron the next day and he confirmed the programming was not compatible. I sent off the latest receiver for programming yesterday. I have every expectation that they will uphold their committment to upgrade and return promptly. Training season is here and me 2 dogs need the units.

They have been good to work with over the past year so qualms from me.

I do have a buddy who bought a unit in Feb and still is waiting on the speaker and one who purchased a new 4 shooter bag (part of an entire pkg) in December and is still waiting for the bag.

*Aaron,* I know you read hear, thanks for the service and hope you get things straightened out with the other posters quickly. Service is what brought me back to your product.

Steve


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Aaron, he said I should have a shipping status by noon tomorrow. I really do like BBs and I this will be my third generation one....I'll post the results on the renewed attmept at customer service. He seemed truly concerned on the phone....

FOM


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Product will be excellent for my needs when I have some sound to go with it. I ordered 2 derby doubles in Feb. and have not received either of the advanced sound speakers to date. Aaron said they were on back order. I called them last week on Tuesday and he said the speakers had come in and I should receive them this week.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Aaron speaks the truth..........the speakers that were on 'backorder' have arrived; however, if they get shipped out to you when promised might be another story. :? 

I received my backordered speakers today.....almost a week later than told. :roll: Oh well, at least they arrived and now I can get back to training.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I did not get the email, but did get a tracking number, so the checks in the mail....

FOM


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Ive had my two derby doubles for a few years now and they had worked great until about 3-4 months ago. Gave Aaron a call, determined that the problem with one was the wiring harness and the other was the speaker. I had a new speaker & wiring harness within 4-5 days. I recently sent both of mine in for the upgrade and was told there would be about a 3-4 day turn around time from when they receive the units to when they ship them back to me. My units should have arrived there Wed. or Thurs this week, so I guess Ill see if his estimate holds up. 

Thus far I cant say that I have any complaints with their service.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I got my BB today!  Aaron came through as I had hoped. I feel sorry for Aaron because it seems he is stuck in the middle, trying to meet customers needs, but when other departments don't ship out products on time what can he do? He kicked some butt for me and I wanted to say Thank You!! Now I'm off to play with my new toys.....BTW Flash loves the new bumpers and I like the way the throw, nice weight to them.

FOM

Now only if we can teach Aaron how to spell "earth" :wink:


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

*What Service?*

I started trying to get information from Bumper Boy in early Feb. I spoke with Aaron and he twice promised "its in the mail". I have since then left phone messages and sent emails with absolutely no response - and I didn't even have a complaint! I'm looking for options, including building my own.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

UPDATE:

I spoke to Aaron yesterday about my receiver I sent in for programming. He told me it would be shipped out last night or today latest. It was received Tuesday, March 16. Assuming I get it by Friday that is just under a 2 week turnaround on an upgrade. Not GREAT but reasonable given the time includes shipping and I know htey are backed up.

I'll update when I get my item in.

Steve


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

UPDATE:

I spoke to Aaron yesterday about my receiver I sent in for programming. He told me it would be shipped out last night or today latest. It was received Tuesday, March 16. Assuming I get it by Friday that is just under a 2 week turnaround on an upgrade. Not GREAT but reasonable given the time includes shipping and I know htey are backed up.

I'll update when I get my item in.

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Part of the problem with turn around at Bumper Boy is US Customs.
Part of their manufactoring facility is in Canada, and the office where Aaron works is in Washington State. So the packages have to go through US Customs when entering this country. With increased terrorist threats everywhere, we will have to get used to these types of delays. Just like the delays at airports.

If it makes any of you feel any better, I too, as a dealer of Bumper Boy products, am often "bit" by the same delays you are experiencing.

The backordered speakers are in! Anyone requiring a speaker should email Aaron and remind him, just in case. 

Hope this helps :!:


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I got my updated receiver on Tuesday March 30, about 2 weeks after BB received it. Everything was updated and modified as required and it works great now! 

The update was because the receiver sent in had programming that was incompatible with my newer model. There was no operational issue with the unit.

Thanks Aaron. I can wait to get it in the field and start remote doubles.


Great Job Guys!

Steve


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Aaron, 

I noticed you were visiting this site a few weeks ago, so I thought I would try to touch base with you via this forum. 

Hoping to hear from BB soon. 

Julie - who luckily is very patient.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting.


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

I thought everything was going well, I guess I was mistaken. I sent my 2 derby doubles in for an upgrade. Got them back within 2 weeks. I was excited to try them out. When I started programming them I found out that the sound on one of the units had not been upgraded and that they had not included speakers for either unit. Made a phone call. I was told that the sound boards should be in and shipped the following week and that the speakers would be sent out the following day. I did receive the speakers a couple of days later. So now Im in business, or so I thought. Ive been using the new units for a few weeks now and am having problems with shells sticking in the chambers. Ill call BB, and am told there is probably a problem with the chambers and they will ship me replacements out. All I asked is that he send me an email & tracking number so I would know when the items had shipped. Its been about 3 weeks since they were supposed to ship the sound board and over a week and a half since they were supposed to ship the parts to fix what ever is wrong with the chambers. As far as I know none of these items have shipped yet. Ive called and left messages twice last week and everyday this week and still have received no response. 

Needless to say, Im getting irritated. :x


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Aaron I am still waiting.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I have remained ever patient. 

I have sent an Email and left a message on Aaron's answering machine with no result. 

Julie Cramond - Australian bumper boy rep.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I called Aaron last week and got a return call the next day. We discussed what some of the problems were (with my 4 shooter) and I agreed to go home and try a few things. It was the weekend before I could do that. I called Aaronn back on Tuesday with the limited results of the tests and left a message. He called back on Wednesday and then called me at the house on that night to run thru some other diagnostics checks.

In the end he is sending me a new wiring harness for my 4 shooter. Aaron spent about 20 minutes on the phone ensurung we had the problem addressed. I can't complain a lick about BB service as I have always been taken care of in reasonably quick fashion.

Will let you knwo if we fixed the problem.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Julie,
as you are well aware I purchased a deluxe four shooter from you and whilst I am very happy with the unit, it concerns me that you're still waiting for a reply from Aaron at Bumperboy. As you are the official Bumperboy rep in Australia and are kept waiting, what sort of service can the general public expect?
GB


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

GB,

The problems are resolving at this time. Do not worry, as you know, I never give up (on anything). LOL. 

Julie


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Final update.

Aaron addressed the needs of the unit in a timely and professional manner. The issue ended up being a servo that went bad. We figured this out before the wiring harness was sent. I got the servo and some replacement bumpers for those that continued to go bad (early version) in about a week. 

I also updated to advanced sound on this unit, Aaron sent a new receiver rather than me having to sen my old one in and wait for turn around time. 

I hooked everything up and it is perfect again!

Well done Aaronn and BB! Hope everyone else has as good an experience as I did.

Steve


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Bumper Boys service.........*

SUCKS. I have 3 four shooters and the bumpers are coming apart. I have sent email after email trying to get someone to call me about resolving my problem. I have only 9 bumpers that are servicable and that sure doesn't fit my needs. I am training for the Fall Ht season as well as the Fall Grand and with only the BB's to throw marks not haveing bumpers sure messes this up.......


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Otey B:

The tops of my bumpers were coming off. I just ripped them all the way off, cleaned them up with a wire brush and slathered SHOE GOO on them and ran a bead of it around the seam. Stood them upright to let the glue dry. Didn't need to clamp them but a little presure might not hurt. They have held up good, don't seem to fly quite as far but still more than enough for a good mark with the yellow loads. 

Good luck at the Grand.

Brian


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*thanks brian*

brian, I have glued then together so many times they are more Gorilla Glue than what they were made of.....LOL but thanks for the help.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

> I have sent email after email trying to get someone to call me about resolving my problem.


Otey,
Obviously email replys are not high priority for them to return so call Aaron tomorrow between 6pm-8pm. You will have the best chance of reaching him then. Every time I have had problems, I have been able to talk directly with him and get it corrected.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Otey,

I agree, E-mails have gone unresponded too however I would still send and follow up with phone calls. I usually call and leave a message then continue to call until I get Aaron (usually only on or 2 tries). He has also returned my calls to the house too!

The only problem I have had with bumpers is the base ring breaking and the center tubes being pushed into the foam (unfixable). BB has replaced them under warrantly. Sorry to hear yours are coming apart,never seen that before, but I may not use mine as much as you do yours!

good luck with getting this taken care of, be persistent.

Steve


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*I'm Happy NOW !!!*

 I just got off the phone with Aaron at Bumper Boy. The reason I have not been contacted is he has been to Scotland for a wedding and NO ONE checked his email while he was gone. He is replacing my bumpers and that makes me happy. I have had nothing but praise for this product up til now. Since Aaron is taking care of it I figured I would do my part and come back and retract my statements about their service. I use my 4 Shooters every day training. I have shot almost 2,500 rounds thru my 1st one with only one misfire.  when I closed the unit I dropped the shell out. >>>>>>>>


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad to learn Aaron is fixing you up, Otey.

I had the very same problem and he was prompt to send out replacements. Like you, I have been extremely pleased with my BB's.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Bumper Boys.....*

 It is nice to be able to take 3 four shooters and set them in such a way you can get a GOOD Quad and even in line marks or poison birds. The nice thing is when a friend with a BB trains with you you can program up to 4 units with 1 control. If you run AKC HT's with a shot from the unit it simulates a Gunner in the field and if you do FT's you can use the motion feature and the bird girl and have a nice retired gun. I run multiple dogs and the convenience of being to run 4 dogs before reloading also is a big feature


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Bumper Boy.............*

I feel I did my part back on August 23, 2004 about being nice about BB service. Well this is the 3 day Labor day weekend that I planned to train all 3 days with my BB's. Well I STILL have a bunch of JUNK bumpers and promises to train with. 

I figured from this email I received I would have my bumpers in a few days. ....... Now I am down to 7 bumpers..... :evil: 



Hi Otey,



I just wanted to send you a quick message as a follow-up to our conversation earlier today. I will get back to you within the next couple of days to confirm that your replacement bumpers are being shipped and give you an approximate time for delivery. Again, I do apologize for no one getting back to you sooner, but if you have any questions or if you need anything else, please don?t hesitate to call me at the number below or get in touch with me through e-mail again.





Thanks Otey,



Aaron Thom

[email protected]

1-800-729-3822 Ext 221





-----Original Message-----
From: otey brabston [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Sunday, August 22, 2004 9:28 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: bumpers coming apart.........



This is one of numerous emails about my bumpers coming apart. I need to talk to someone about WHY? and get them replaced. I have 3 of the deluxe 4 shooters and only 9 bumpers..........THAT is not acceptable.....Otey Brabston.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

no replacement charger received here yet as promised either


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Otey,

Call Tom Lolar at BB. 800-729-3822. He's the President.

Aaron Thom was fired.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Good luck getting any correspondence from Tom.

Sean--- Who knows from experience


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

What a shame to hear Aaron was fired but maybe the responses I got from him were non-typical. I found Aaron sometimes difficult to get in contact with but always got in touch with him within a day or two of my initial contact.

I was always treated fairly and honestly. Whether it was an upgrade of the electronics, failed bumpers (replaced free) or warranty work (discussed on the phone for 30 minutes in diagnosis) then appropriate parts sent to save me having to ship the unit and lose training time. I delat with Aaron on 3 occasions and each ended with reasonable (though some times slower than wanted) responses.

Sorry to hear others (Otey an company) have had problems.

In Aaron's departure I hope BumperBoy can support the product and its new lines?

I am not a rep but do own 2 4-shooters and really like them.

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Part of the problem was Aaron's slow responses, "I forgot" or "I didn't have time today" responses, or no response for several days; even after multiple calls and emails.
90% of the time he was responsive to me and did things he said he would do, but he was often way behind in returning emails and phone calls. Apparently Tom found out, offered counsel, and the slow responses did not improve. 
Many times when I would order parts, the wrong parts were sent, or were incomplete, or were lost in the mail. (Was it ever sent????)
Tom is now helping to man the phones and take orders. He assures me, after a 3 or 4 week break in period, that his new staff will be more responsive to emails and calls. Bear with them, it's a great product!


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Thankyou Tom for cleaning up all the problems in Australia. 

If you where closer, I would give you the biggest wetest kiss, as a sign of my appreciation.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

WoooooWhoooooo Tom!

I'd make plans for a trip "Down Under" with talk like that from Aussie!

SS


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Well I am about to order some Derby Doubles and my emails have been responded to by Tom and/or Amy very quickly. I will let you know how the order goes.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am having a problem with my 2 Derby Doubles. I emailed BB on Thursday to find out what the next step should be. I got an email reply and a phone call from Tom within a half hour of my email. I put my receivers and transmitter in the mail today for repair - will post up how the service goes.

Andy - who's always been happy with BB service


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

From what I am hearing/reading, Tom is responding very well to customer problems and inquiries. This is a big improvement!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Bumper Boy*

I finally got my bumpers last Thursday. Since I have 3 deluxe 4 shooters and have gotten my training group to purchase 6 other 4 shooters it is NOT that I don't like the product. The units have been flawless. I USE mine daily and have not had a problem other than the bumpers falling apart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

*Nothing but positive!*

I just got a derby double from them and I couldn't ask for better service. I had several questions and was missing a couple pages from the manual. They responded immediately!

And I LOVE the launcher! Easy to use, good throws, good sounds! Man, I gotta get more!!!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

My emails have been answered promptly by Tom and Amy. I do not know how long it normally takes to receive them after ordering. It has been a week now and they have yet to ship...keep ya posted.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Normally, it can be 10 to 14 days to receive shipment.
I did hear that BB just had to fill a very large comercial order, so that may impact individual orders.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

lablover said:


> Normally, it can be 10 to 14 days to receive shipment.
> I did hear that BB just had to fill a very large comercial order, so that may impact individual orders.


Amy said hopefully my order will ship in 10 days from now...I hope sooner. =)


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I shipped back my transmitter and receivers on Sept 18th and got them back from BB today - that's a total of 18 days - and that makes me happy!  

Andy


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Got my two Derby Doubles on Friday. They upgraded my shipping due to the delay. Overall I was happy and the communication via email/phone was very good.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

*Very Pleased*

I had a servo go bad on a derby double. I called and they gave me a couple troubleshooting tips. No dice. Called back the next day and they said a new one would be in the mail tomorrow. It arrived two days later with zip ties and the heat shrink for the electrical connection.

Thanks Tom and Amy.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

*Bumper Boy Follow Up*

A big Yes to Amy on expediting my faulty transmitter

and a big yes to all Aron provided in sales and service in the past

I can't imagine training with out my derby doubles and can live with any minor issues


----------

